# Journal of my wood working



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*Shop*










6/11/12 5 p.m. to 6 p.m. worked on the flip cart that I am making out of old plywood.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/12/12*










6/12/12 5 to 6 pm installed wheels and temporally mounted tools.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/18/12*

5:30 to 7 pm Started working on what for lack of a better name I am calling the parts corner.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/19/12*

5:15 to 6:15 hung some drywall in the parts corner and screwed parts ben to wall.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/23/12*










8am to 2pm Ryan came over and helped me work on the parts corner and shelf unit. After the shelf unit was built we took every thing of the long shelf on the west wall and put it on the new unit then tore off the old shelf to make room for a wood rack. I need to get more drywall before I can continue.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/27/12*

Well tropical storm Debby has passed use by 3 days of rain. The last I checked we were just under 11inches. We didn't didnt have any dammage so alls well. Hopefully I can get back out to the shop saturday.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Gatorjim said:


> *6/27/12*
> 
> Well tropical storm Debby has passed use by 3 days of rain. The last I checked we were just under 11inches. We didn't didnt have any dammage so alls well. Hopefully I can get back out to the shop saturday.


Glad you didn't have any damage but I wish you would send us some of that rain!


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Gatorjim said:


> *6/27/12*
> 
> Well tropical storm Debby has passed use by 3 days of rain. The last I checked we were just under 11inches. We didn't didnt have any dammage so alls well. Hopefully I can get back out to the shop saturday.


Thanks gfadvnm
I hope you get some soon. We got a little under 11 inches were I am but thats just a drop in the bucket for what we need. But it did help some.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*6/30/12*










Spent a few hours cleaning and organizing the shop today it's almost ready to start doing some work in. The riding lawn mower died a couple weeks ago so tonight I had to break out the old push mower I only did about 1/8 of the acre we have and it about killed me. The riders not worth fixing so I'm going to have to break down and go get a new one. I guess the lath and DC system are on hold again. Oh well such is life.I did pick up a couple old clamps and a had drill at the flea market this morning.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*7/6/12*

It's been a few days since I added any thing here so figured I would catch up. Saturday my son Ryan and I added another section of shelves. Sunday I cleaned the place up and although my shop isnt finnished I am again able to work on a project.
A while back I bought some wood at the flea market the guy said it was some kind of gum but didnt know what kind. It is 3 1/2" by 3 1/2" by 40". I bought 4 of them for a buck a piece. I had also bought some other wood at the time but forget what it was. I need to figure a way to mark the boards I buy so latter I know what they are. Any suggestions? Any way I cut one of the gum boards up. To make a box just sort of winging it no real plan. I will take some pics. Saturday

A couple weeks ago I recived and email from woodworkers journal for a DVD THE WOODWORKER-THE COMPLETE COLLCETION. 1989-1998 for 25 bucks. I got the DVD yesterday I think it will be a well spent 25 bucks. I have already found alot to do now to figure out what to do first.

Thanks


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*7/7/12*



















Spent several hours in the shop today and figured some thing out. I suck at woodworking but I don't care. 
The pictures are of the box I am making. The box is bigger then it was suppose to be and the lid was to small. I didn't have any more of that wood so I had to use a different kind. I thought they were the same but I guess not. So I cut the lid in half added the darker wood and made a handle of sort. I decided to trim it out with the darker wood as you can see it's not quite done yet maybe tomorrow i can get back out there. 
I am going to surf around and find some router tips but honesty I think i just need to make a real router table and get a decent router. The one I have now is an old crafstman mounted under the bench my RAS is in rough 3/4 plywood top and another 3/4 piece for a fence. Oh and the bits I got from fingerhut. lol 
Thanks


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*7/17/12*

Been slacking on this blog but oh well I been putting some time in the shop but its been to darn hot.
At the suggeston from a coworker I made a zero clerance insert for my table saw they came out ok after one major screwup. I tried to make one out of lexan it fit good but when i went to raise the blade through it with a stack dado blade it grabed it broke it in half and tossed it across the shop. I am glad I had the since to stand off to the side as i rasied the blade. I made the next one out of some 1/4" plywood and they worked good. I have an older crafstman saw it dosnt have the oval shaped insert or the standard slots for the miter slide. I am going to figure out how to make a sled for it next weekend.

Oh my box is comming along good. I need to figure out how to cut slots in the corners. I don't know what its called but seen then before and like the look sort of like a wedge or staple looking.

Thanks for taking the time to read this I know they don't make since but its my way of recording my journey.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Gatorjim said:


> *7/17/12*
> 
> Been slacking on this blog but oh well I been putting some time in the shop but its been to darn hot.
> At the suggeston from a coworker I made a zero clerance insert for my table saw they came out ok after one major screwup. I tried to make one out of lexan it fit good but when i went to raise the blade through it with a stack dado blade it grabed it broke it in half and tossed it across the shop. I am glad I had the since to stand off to the side as i rasied the blade. I made the next one out of some 1/4" plywood and they worked good. I have an older crafstman saw it dosnt have the oval shaped insert or the standard slots for the miter slide. I am going to figure out how to make a sled for it next weekend.
> ...


The slots in the corners are called miter keys. If they are inside the joint (only visible from the top and bottom) they are miter splines. I look forward to seeing your box.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Gatorjim said:


> *7/17/12*
> 
> Been slacking on this blog but oh well I been putting some time in the shop but its been to darn hot.
> At the suggeston from a coworker I made a zero clerance insert for my table saw they came out ok after one major screwup. I tried to make one out of lexan it fit good but when i went to raise the blade through it with a stack dado blade it grabed it broke it in half and tossed it across the shop. I am glad I had the since to stand off to the side as i rasied the blade. I made the next one out of some 1/4" plywood and they worked good. I have an older crafstman saw it dosnt have the oval shaped insert or the standard slots for the miter slide. I am going to figure out how to make a sled for it next weekend.
> ...


Thanks Joey Miter keys cool now that i know what they are called I will do a search on how to make them.
Thank you very much. would you mind if i added you as a buddy? I looked at your projects and I am in awww
great work.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*7/48/12*










Progress on my box slowely getting there, I had hoped to get the lid on tonght but had to stop at a friends hose to fix there computer so they fed us dinner so we didnt mind at all.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

*7/24/12*










I do belive its starting to look good.

My wife told me she wanted to learn to use the scroll saw so she found a buch of free puzzle paterns. Last night she dug around in the shop looking for a piece of wood I asked if i could help her but she wanted to do it her self. She ended up finding a piece of 3/4 plywood she she used the ROS to clean it up. Then cut it to size on the RAS. ( I had taught her how to use it saftly a month or so ago) she transferd the pattern to the piece with some carbon paper. Our scroll saw isnt what I would call a scroll saw its more like a jig saw in a table. Heres a pic of its Rockwell Bladerunner 









I only had one scroll saw blade for it and it wasnt very sharp she played with it for a little bit and got fruested with it. So on the way home tonight we stoped at lowes and bought some new blades and a couple nice pieces of pine she will try again tomorrow. I will post her work when she gets one done. I am so happy she it trying this out I love working in the shop with her. 
Thanks for reading


----------

